# Switchblades being decriminalized in WI



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A small but positive step for the 2nd amendment.

http://docs.legis.wisconsin.gov/2015/related/lcamendmemo/ab142.pdf


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

YEP.Mi folks need to have only 1 arm to posses


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I was told that the whole thing behind the switch blade prohibition was based on either a marlon brando or james dean movie. some politician thought that the knife fight scene in the movie was really happening in real life so he came up with the bill which unfortunately became a law. I think it became a law sometime in the 195o's... but anyway the law and the reason behind it was so stupid.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Rebel without a cause. Tennessee allows Samurai sword carry in public and switchblades. No local government can make laws that supersede the state law.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Switchblades are legal in Florida, and I have one.
But, to make sure it doesn't "go off" in your pocket, you have the option of engaging a safety. 
Honestly, a thumb stud/liner lock knife is just as fast to deploy. And faster if you choose to use the safety mechanism on the switchblade.

Switchblades are just a gimmick, in my own opinion.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The governors intention behind this was to prevent cities from enforcing their own laws on the subject. By doing it this way He has ensured Madison and Milwaukee can't make Felons out of everyday people because of their knife.
Example Milwaukee band all knifes over 3 inches. Now Milwaukee can go pound sand. Thank you again Governor Walker.
You really piss Madison and Milwaukee off again.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> The governors intention behind this was to prevent cities from enforcing their own laws on the subject. By doing it this way He has ensured Madison and Milwaukee can't make Felons out of everyday people because of their knife.
> Example Milwaukee band all knifes over 3 inches. Now Milwaukee can go pound sand. Thank you again Governor Walker.
> You really piss Madison and Milwaukee off again.


Even better.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

They should legalize them, in NC they are sold at flea markets. When I was in the 19th SF NG), there was a WV state trooper there selling them from his trunk.
Anymore they are nearly irrelevant, a spring assist is just as good. I think that they are good knives and I have had a stiletto.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

They're sold here in Alabamer at higher end local owned sporting/hunting goods stores. 

I'm not sure on the legality of carrying one concealed. I've asked and the po po act like they didn't know the law on it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

More to it than just switch blades.

 Repeals the switchblade prohibition.
 Includes knives under the law that currently generally prohibits political subdivisions from enacting ordinances or adopting resolutions that regulate firearms and are more stringent than state law.
 Provides that a person may not be in violation of, or charged with a violation of, the disorderly conduct statute or an ordinance relating to disorderly conduct for carrying or going armed with a knife, without regard to whether the knife is concealed or openly carried, unless other facts and circumstances apply that indicate a criminal or malicious intent on the part of the person.
 Allows a person to carry any concealed knife unless the person is prohibited under state law from possessing a firearm.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Yep legal here in texas, mines a Joe Kious


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> The governors intention behind this was to prevent cities from enforcing their own laws on the subject. By doing it this way He has ensured Madison and Milwaukee can't make Felons out of everyday people because of their knife.
> Example Milwaukee band all knifes over 3 inches. Now Milwaukee can go pound sand. Thank you again Governor Walker.
> You really piss Madison and Milwaukee off again.


Florida has a "pre-emption clause" that keeps any town, city, county, from making their own weapon laws.
Which is great, because we too have liberal areas of the state that would ban weapons if they could.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Florida has a "pre-emption clause" that keeps any town, city, county, from making their own weapon laws.
> Which is great, because we too have liberal areas of the state that would ban weapons if they could.


Florida is a very diverse state. A lot of people have no idea. From northwest Fl to south Fl is like two different worlds.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If I can conceal carry and open carry a pistol or rifle of my choice, or both. What difference does it make if I have a knife? Which I think was the spirit or reason for the law. 

I can open my Kershaw folder dang quick. So I have no plans on a switch blade. But it's nice to know I can.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

People often forget in Wisconsin you have Madison the elite, you have Milwaukee Bastard step child of the elite. Madison hates them but needs them to hold power. Then you pretty much have the rest of Wisconsin.
Moves like this by Governor Walked are well planned events , they are to break the hold Madison and Milwaukee have exerted over the rest of the state for to long.
If you look at the CC bill Walker made sure that employers could not prevent works from have their weapon in their car even on company property. He knew Madison and Milwaukee would try to side step the CC by pass local laws preventing workers form keeping the weapons on company property. While not as many hours as many I work to pass that bill and know full well what he went through to make it happen.
Same with this new one it is about more than your knife.


----------

